# Wholesale Supplies Plus Letter



## snappyllama (Oct 24, 2015)

I just got this in my inbox... I wasn't aware they were having CSR issues, but I guess there was a problem.  My biggest issue with them is price increases and selling FOs by volume. If you did have CSR issues, I guess this is good news...

As you are aware, Wholesale Supplies Plus was founded in 1999 and quickly became the leading supplier to the handmade industry by providing quality products and outstanding service.  Our growth, facility moves and expansion opportunities simply would not have been possible without our great customers.  I am an accomplished soap maker and have always loved helping others succeed in making handmade soaps, lotion and cosmetics. 

     That is why for the past 18 months, I have become increasingly uncomfortable with the general feedback of poor customer service.  It has shocked me, saddened me and frankly puzzled me.  I have repeatedly mentored and counseled the entire department, made staffing changes, and even engaged new leadership with skills that far exceed mine.  Unfortunately, these efforts did not produce the results I expected.

     Therefore, I am writing to let you know that last Friday afternoon, I wiped the slate clean in our customer service department.  I made the decision that it was time to get back to our roots and only employ the staff who share our company values of honesty, kindness, empathy and transparency.  Starting Monday, you may notice longer wait times for your questions to be answered until we can build the department into what I envision to be the best customer service department in the industry.  We have kept a select few individuals that were instrumental in making us the leading supplier in the soapmaking industry.  Some of these individuals are coming out of part-time retirement and others are giving up new positions to help right the ship.  We are hiring new staff that will be mentored by people that personally built the company by displaying our values every day.  Poor attitudes, lack of empathy toward others and rude service simply will not be tolerated.

      So please be patient with us during the transition.  If you have not received a call back from an agent recently or have not been satisfied with the outcome of an issue, please email me personally so that I can assist you.  And if you happen to call into our offices, maybe we will have the pleasure of together talking, as I will be on the phones taking orders and helping customers with questions.

     Thanks for taking the time to read this important message.  It was written with a heavy heart and optimism for the future.


----------



## osso (Oct 24, 2015)

I was thinking the same thing. Never had a CS issue. But some of the prices are laughable.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Oct 25, 2015)

Wow, their prices *are* high for the FO's. Many months ago, I ordered a silicone mold from them, which I love, and had added on a 2 oz lemongrass mint to try. Didn't realize how high priced it was until now...think I'll just stick to their molds.

Wonder if they're looking for feedback on pricing? Or if they have a realllyyy good reason why they're so high?


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 25, 2015)

They roll the cost of shipping into the prices. But even with that, they are still higher.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 25, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> They roll the cost of shipping into the prices. But even with that, they are still higher.


and that is exactly why I stopped ordering from them. You purchase 10 items and you pay shipping on each item


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 25, 2015)

Me too Carolyn. I've actually gone back to using BB for a lot of things after hitting silver with WSP then realizing just how much I'd been spending and reexamining the costs. I wish BB would expand their container inventory though.


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 25, 2015)

They recently increased the price of most if not all of their FOs quite a bit. I wonder if that's what's generating the negative comments. I've never had a CS problem, either. They also started charging for their on line magazine, which previously had been free. I would think these things would have resulted in negative comments rather than the CS dept. I'm going to check my mail and respond to the letter if it allows.


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 25, 2015)

I, too, have never experienced any negative CS issues with them. I did, however have to whittle down my purchases from them because of their huge price hikes. Thankfully, I was able to find equal or better replacements for some of the FOs I usually purchased from them, leaving me with just a small handful that I still buy from them.


IrishLass


----------



## PrairieLights (Oct 26, 2015)

I received that email too.  I started ordering my oils from them... seemed to me the prices were better. Hmmm.... Am I missing out on some wonderful place to order oils from?!

But as for the letter, I did respond. If they are having trouble in CS, then I applaud her for taking the bold stand to clean the slate and start over. Sometimes one bad apple is hard to find... and yet it can still rot the rest of the bunch. That'd be a hard call to make!
Perhaps it was more of an internal problem. I never had any CS trouble with them...


----------



## kchaystack (Oct 26, 2015)

PrairieLights said:


> I received that email too.  I started ordering my oils from them... seemed to me the prices were better. Hmmm.... Am I missing out on some wonderful place to order oils from?!



I get quite a few from Soaper's Choice out of Chicago.  They are close enough to me that shipping is not too bad. 

http://www.soaperschoice.com/


----------



## PrairieLights (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks, kchaystack! I am pricing out a few and they are better!


----------

